# New to this site...and love to smoke venison summer sausage



## danio34 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello!  I am new to this site and found it while researching the Cajun Injector Electric Smoker.  In any case, I've been processing my own deer for almost 7 years.  Part of that is smoking the summer sausage I make using my trusty "Little Big Chief."  I use a combination of hickory, mesquite and alderwood; I smoke for about 8 hrs and use 4 pans of wood-shavings.  After that I finish the sausage off in the oven, which is set at 225deg, until the internal temp reaches 175.

Any comments would be appreciated!


----------



## rio_grande (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome Danio, I too had an obsession with making deer summer sausage. This is the firs year on over 10 that I haventr done any. It is all going into Deer Brats.

Regardless, u seem to have a good grasp on things, Why though do you cook the sausage so long?


----------



## danio34 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!  I smoke the sausage for 8hrs or so because the temperature inside my smoker only gets up to 170deg, depending on the outside temp and wind.  I do have a blanket I put around the smoker to keep the temp more stable...right now it is 40deg with a light breeze and my smoker has gotten only as high as 135deg.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. I think Rio may have been referring to the finishing temp of 175 you don't have to take it that high


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 26, 2010)

First off Welcome Danio to SMF. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## danio34 (Dec 15, 2010)

> Welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. I think Rio may have been referring to the finishing temp of 175 you don't have to take it that high


Oh...roger that!  You know, I am not sure.  I re-read a book I got a while back and I learned that bringing the internal temp up to 145-155deg before pulling it out would be sufficient because the meat will still continue to "cook" after the heat source is removed.  I plan on doing that from now on...what are your thoughts on the appropriate timing and temperature?


----------



## danio34 (Dec 15, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> First off Welcome Danio to SMF. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.
> 
> Welcome To Your New Addiction


Thanks for the welcome!  I am enjoying this site very much!  I will be smoking some [venison] tomato-basil bratwurst w/ mozzarella cheese soon...gonna use a combo of apple and alder woods with a touch of hickory...what do you all think?


----------



## danio34 (Dec 15, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> First off Welcome Danio to SMF. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.
> 
> Welcome To Your New Addiction


Thank you for the warm welcome!  I am thoroughly enjoying this site and love the fact that I can share my passion with all you good folks!  My next project will be to smoke some [venison] tomato-basil bratwurst w/ mozzarella cheese using a combo of apple and alder-wood, with a touch of hickory!

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## dalton (Dec 15, 2010)

hello and welcome to smf!!  I am farily new her myself and it is a great site with lots of great folks. 

I too own a big chief but until this summer had only used it to smoke fish.  this summer I decided to try some beef jerky and started reserching other things to put in the smoker.  I live in alaska so I could only use my chief in the summer. as you mentioned it wont hold any temp if its cold or windy outside.  that was never an issue for me since I only did the fish in the summer anyway.  but when I decided to expand my horizions the chief just wouldn't cut it any more.  I decided to build a smoker out of free wood from pallets and heating elements and controls from a $10 oven from craigslist.  I built the walls with 2 layers and insulation in the middle.  I think the whole project cost less than $50 and looks much better than the chief too.

one of the best books I found was called smoking meat and smokehouse design by marianski (spelling?)

lots of good info here so look around and ask lost of questions and share lots of stuff

dalton


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey Dalton

Welcome to SMF. We are glad to have you here. Looking forward to seeing some of your qview with the sausage

If you look in the sausage section of the forum you will find lots of recipes and tips

Good smoking


----------



## pahunter (Jan 3, 2011)

hey guys.  i am new to this forum and to the world of smoking.  i am an avid hunter and usually never fail to get at least one deer, and with the cost of butchering i decided to do it all myself.  so far i have smoked cream cheese and crab meat stuffed jalepenos, a pork shoulder for pulled pork, and right now i have 5 lbs of deer bologna on.  i have researched a lot of bologna recipes and i just took a little froom each one and through something together that sounded good.  the only thing that it seems that no one agrees on is the amount of smoke time.  i set my smoker to 165 to start and bumped up to 175 after 2 hours.  i am going to smoke it until it reaches 165 internal temp and i am using hickory chips.  any comments or criticism are welcomed and appreciated so let me know if i am bombing it or if it sounds about right.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jan 13, 2011)

pahunter said:


> hey guys.  i am new to this forum and to the world of smoking.  i am an avid hunter and usually never fail to get at least one deer, and with the cost of butchering i decided to do it all myself.  so far i have smoked cream cheese and crab meat stuffed jalepenos, a pork shoulder for pulled pork, and right now i have 5 lbs of deer bologna on.  i have researched a lot of bologna recipes and i just took a little froom each one and through something together that sounded good.  the only thing that it seems that no one agrees on is the amount of smoke time.  i set my smoker to 165 to start and bumped up to 175 after 2 hours.  i am going to smoke it until it reaches 165 internal temp and i am using hickory chips.  any comments or criticism are welcomed and appreciated so let me know if i am bombing it or if it sounds about right.


155 would be enough.


----------

